# 37,5 liters [iwagumi] "Liquid Nature"



## Iwo (May 24, 2007)

Hello.

that is my first topic
but not first aquarium

Glass: 50/30h/25cm-----> about 9,5 gallons
light: 2x18W t8
plants : HC , eleocharis parvula.
fish: Boraras brigittae x 8 (+ babaulti shrimp x 25)
amazonia soil
co2: 0,5b/s + liquid fertilizer : makro , mikro , ferro and classic (aqua art)










thats all
iwo


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome aboard :mrgreen: 

For some reason the link is not working for me.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Me neither!


----------



## RuiEstrelinha (Feb 23, 2004)

Thats ok to me!!!

Beautiful tank!!!

Best regards,


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

How do you get your Eleocharis pavula to look like that. It spirals up, very cool.

I like it, very nice rocks. 

Good use of the golden rule of proportions and the three stone iwagumi arrangement. 

I would try and get some more Bororas brigittae in there, a nice school would improve the tank dramatically. 

I love the back lighting it gives a warmer feel to the white background. The darkness of the left back corner almost attracts my eye. I don't know if this is on purpose to add a sense of depth with different levels of light. Having it slant down towards that corner and having it darker is a little distracting to me. It is probably just me though. 

The water surface has the tinniest ripples that keep it from looking stagnant. 


Simple and beautiful, the way it should be.


----------



## Iwo (May 24, 2007)

i dont know why can't you see the photo...sorry

i will put it here again maby it would help.



[img=http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/1267/liquidenaturepobk7.jpg]

ofcourse this is not the end of this tank...
thx for comments!

waiting for more

iwo


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

really nice!
how do you keep the algae down on such a hairgrassy scape?


----------



## Iwo (May 24, 2007)

FelixAvery said:


> really nice!
> how do you keep the algae down on such a hairgrassy scape?


I wonted to answer your question but my english is not good enought... actualy I just don't know specialistic words conected with aquariums... jet and i couldn't find them in a dictionary.. so if You can try to write it a bit difrent I would apresuate this

iwo


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

alage = green messy stuff you don't want
hairgrassy scape = an aquarium with hairgrass plants.


----------



## Iwo (May 24, 2007)

...thx

So, how do I keep algae down?? like everyone do I think that the most important is a light-start... i always do like this:
first day 3h of light, 2day 5, 3day 6...5th day 12h... 

ofcours I have some green stuff on stones and glass but it is easy to clean...


thats all, thanks for help and komments... waiting for more


iwo


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

wow thanks thats a cool approach, never heard of that one before

Wasz Zbiornik jest rzeczywiście przyjemny, ma wy zrobiliście wszelcy inni my mógłby widzieć?


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Really nice tank!  I love it!!!


----------



## Iwo (May 24, 2007)

that is the newest photo... (I have added some more Boraras brigittae)

thx for all comments! like always waiting for more!


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Spectacular!!! I love it. I also love your fish choice, I have them in my 25l Iwagumi too

Tom


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

How did you make the surface like that? Where do you have the pump?


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

i like the backgraound....
but the rocks aren't bad where did you get them?


----------



## Iwo (May 24, 2007)

thanks for all comments!!

stones are from forest....

this effect on surface is made with simple dryer ....

iwo


----------



## Iwo (May 24, 2007)

tank looks better and better ... stones started to be covered by eleocharis and now it looks imo more calm and natural...

vułala...


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Awsome!


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Very nice and Natural Indeed!!!! Great work!!!


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

thats really nice, you should try a shot with no dryer, it would look very nice an peacefull


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

love these tanks. i want to make one every time i see one. yours just looks so natural makes me s...l..e.....e......p.......y...........


----------



## Iwo (May 24, 2007)

new photo


Shot with Canon EOS 20D at 2007-07-06

iwo


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Very nice. Well done!

The hairgrass line in the last photo looks unnatural, have you just pruned it?

How much more growth will you allow before thinning out/re-planting/tearing down? 

Another talent from Poland!


----------



## Iwo (May 24, 2007)

hey.

yes i just pruned it before makeing this photo... it is true that it looks unnatural but this effect is quite interesting too...

another talent from poland... thx

iwo


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

The hair grass become too thick,IMO i love the tank in this pic more :


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

i love this tank in its earlier stages but i agree the growth became to much
still its really inspiring!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I liked the hairgrass in a straight line! Maybe not Iwugami, but nice!


----------

